# [SOLVED] Windows 8, 6 long beeps



## Mischif (Apr 9, 2013)

Good Day to you all,

I just purchased an HP ENVY H8-1430 Intel Core i5 with 10GB RAM & 2TB HD from Woot. 

After receiving the computer, I cannibalized my old system of some RAM, the Hard drive, and video card; an ATI Firepro V4800. 

After installing those devices, I get 6 long beeps on startup and no display of the bios. The desktop does eventually show up, and all the devices are showing as working in Device Manager. 

I have updated the graphics driver to the latest version from ATI's website. 

I want to know what is causing the 6 long beeps, and how I can get display during the startup routine. I tried pressing F1, F12, and F10 during startup, but I can't get any BIOS to display.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8, 6 long beeps*

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

What was the make and model number of the PC with the old parts?

Did you make sure that the RAM and HDD of the old PC were compatible with the new one?

Did this beeping happen right after installing those parts?

There is no error code for 6 long beeps but there is for 6 shorten beeps. Maybe you could try to record the sounds?

Do you see the BIOS screen at all during bootup?


----------



## Mischif (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Windows 8, 6 long beeps*

Hello Masterchief,

I can't remember the model number, but it was an HP from 3 years ago. 

I pulled the RAM and the beeps still occurred, same with the hard drive. I'm pretty sure it's the graphics card it doesn't like. But Windows seems to like it OK once I get past the bios. 

The beeping did start right after the old parts were installed, I'm 99% sure they are the cause, specifically the graphics card. 

I just don't know how to get the bios to like it, especially since I can't see anything on the screen while it's beeping or at all until the Windows 8 Desktop appears.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8, 6 long beeps*

I would find it hard to believe that the new computer would take 3 year old RAM.

Take out your new video card but keep the 10GB of RAM in place. Does the beeping stop?

If so then that would be what is causing the issue.

Also did your old HDD have Windows installed on it? Did you just move that HDD over?


----------



## Mischif (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Windows 8, 6 long beeps*

Yeah, just moved the HDD over so that I could copy data. I'm doing that now. Once I'm done copying data, and I verify that its all there, I'm going to format that old drive. 

After I do that, if I'm still getting the beeps, I'll try pulling each component again one by one. 

Since I can get to Windows it's only an annoyance when I reboot, I can live with it for a little while. 

If I figure it out, I'll let ya'll know.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8, 6 long beeps*

Start taking things out like you said. I would think that its the RAM.


----------



## Mischif (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Windows 8, 6 long beeps*

Yeah, that was my first thought too, but I pulled it and still got beeps. I'll try again, though, cause I could be wrong. 

But the fact that I'm getting no display during the Bios routine still makes me think that it's the video card.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8, 6 long beeps*

RAM would be continuous beeps, 6 beeps would be the Video card, 
Shut down the computer and re-seat the video card into the slot.


----------



## Mischif (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Windows 8, 6 long beeps*

Tested again this morning before work, removed the video card and booted the computer. No beeps. 

Reinstalled the vid card that came with the computer, still no beeps. 

So, for some reason the BIOS of this HP system really doesn't like the ATI Firepro V4800. 

I guess if I want a better vid card, I'll need to buy a new one. The question is, what caused this, and how do I know that a new vid card won't have the same issue.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8, 6 long beeps*

You really shouldn't upgrade OEM PCs. If you do want the upgrade then make sure that the computer will work with it.


----------

